# Gratin Dauphinois Recipe



## frenchguycooking (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello to all,

My second submission to this friendly forum will be a Gratin Dauphinois. I ve got the recipe from my mother. This is a very comforting dish, a winter special )

This is a perfect side dish for a roasted beef for example (big stomach),
or for a fresh and zingy salad (normal stomach)...

Here you will find a photo and the recipe in text format.

This time I won't be posting the link to the video because it doesn't respect the guidelines of this forum (but it is available anyway).







Ingredients
----------------
- About ten potatoes
- 3 cups double cream
- nutmeg
- clove of garlic
- salt
- pepper

Cookware
--------------
- Oven proof dish
- Pan
- slicer, mandolin (not required)

Instructions
-----------------
- Slice the potatoes into thin stripes ( 3 to 4 mm thick)
- Season them with salt and pepper
- put 3 cups of double cream and a clove of garlic without the skin in a pan
- Get the double cream to a boil
- Lower the heat
- Season with salt pepper and grated nutmeg
- In the oven proof dish, one layer of cream then one layer of potatoes and so on
- In the oven at 180°C or 360°F for 40 to 45 min
- Out of the oven, spread the grated cheese on top then back in the oven grill mode
- 10 minutes or so
- Et voila : perfect Gratin Dauphinois !

If you have questions, or if you think something is missing please tell me and I will correct it.

Thanks for reading,
Hope to hear from you

Gab


----------



## pacanis (Mar 27, 2013)

I''d like to see the vid.
Could you please PM me the link?
Thanks


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2013)

Your recipe sounds perfect to me, as does the technique.  The only change I'd make is to butter the baking dish, to help prevent sticking. Nice job.  I look forward to more of your recipes.  I'll send you a private message with my pancake recipe.  Ask anyone around here.  They'll vouch for the recipe.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2013)

fgc, What kind of cheese and how much?


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 27, 2013)

This has been a favourite of mine since culinary school!  The only difference in our recipe was we lightly poached the potatoes in the cream, but I have since skipped that step and they turn out fine.

Andy, I don't know what kind of cheese Gab used, but I have always used gruyere.  

Once you have this, regular scalloped potatoes will never be the same!


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 28, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I''d like to see the vid.
> Could you please PM me the link?
> Thanks



Hello Pacanis,

The link is in my signature right below


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 28, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Your recipe sounds perfect to me, as does the technique.  The only change I'd make is to butter the baking dish, to help prevent sticking. Nice job.  I look forward to more of your recipes.  I'll send you a private message with my pancake recipe.  Ask anyone around here.  They'll vouch for the recipe.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Tnak you for your nice comment ! Actually I don't butter the baking dish because my first layer is cream and it acts like a non stick agent. Thanks for the recipe also


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> fgc, What kind of cheese and how much?



I use Gruyere. This is flavorful and melts well. In fact, the cheese on top is not mandatory but I think it adds color and flavor...


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 28, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> This has been a favourite of mine since culinary school!  The only difference in our recipe was we lightly poached the potatoes in the cream, but I have since skipped that step and they turn out fine.
> 
> Andy, I don't know what kind of cheese Gab used, but I have always used gruyere.
> 
> Once you have this, regular scalloped potatoes will never be the same!



Hello LPBeier,

Thanks for your very nice message  Like you I've tried to poach the potato before cooking them but the result ends the same if the potato slices are not too thick (3 to 4 mm max). So I decided to cut it out.

You are right I use Gruyere on top. There is an alternative and that is Beaufort, ending in this case, not in a "Gratin Dauphinois", but a "Gratin Savoyard".


----------



## pacanis (Mar 28, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Hello Pacanis,
> 
> The link is in my signature right below


 
oops. I didn't even notice that...


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 15, 2013)

I did mention not mention that the Gratin Dauphinois is much better on the following day. I don't know why, it's just that way


----------



## menumaker (Apr 15, 2013)

I ADORE potatoes done this way.There is nothing I know of that goes as well with confit de Canard or Roast chicken. You haven't left anything out that i can see but there is one ingredient that I add, and that is a couple of sprigs of chopped rosemary leaves. Thank you for sharing this wonderful treat.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't looked at this video yet, but I loved your quiche lorraine video...did you do all the voices in the quiche lorraine video?  It was very funny..


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2013)

This is like Danish cream potatoes. Love 'em.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 16, 2013)

menumaker said:


> I ADORE potatoes done this way.There is nothing I know of that goes as well with confit de Canard or Roast chicken. You haven't left anything out that i can see but there is one ingredient that I add, and that is a couple of sprigs of chopped rosemary leaves. Thank you for sharing this wonderful treat.



This is indeed a very nice idea. I love rosemary and it has that meat-connection that goes so well.... Thanks you very much for your comment !


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 16, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> I haven't looked at this video yet, but I loved your quiche lorraine video...did you do all the voices in the quiche lorraine video?  It was very funny..



Thanks bethzaring !
Yes I did. My point is that even if it's useful, it can be funny


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 16, 2013)

taxlady said:


> This is like Danish cream potatoes. Love 'em.



I've never eaten Danish Cream Potatoes. I ve just googled them and indeed it looks very similar. It's a small world isn't it?


----------

